# restauration ipad impossible



## macrennes (7 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour .
mon Ipad c'est éteint d'un seul coup avec un message plusieurs lignes illisible ou il semblait m'annonce  un problème.
j'ai fait une tentative de restauration sans succès Après plusieurs essais avec différents messages d'erreurs  21  4014  ect  l'écran et noir et plus aucun message.
sur le forum d'apple, aucune aide pour me dépanner.
Quel manip faire ?
Merci

macrennes


----------



## Vanton (18 Janvier 2015)

Tu aurais dû poser dans la section iPad et pas iPod...


----------



## Gwen (23 Janvier 2015)

C'est déplacé.


----------



## macrennes (26 Janvier 2015)

gwen a dit:


> C'est déplacé.


merci d'avoir remis ma complainte dans la bonne casse.
j'espére que cela me donneras des réponses
Salutations

Macrennes


----------

